# Truck Box



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

going to be working on my box for under my rear seats on my F150 this week and was wondering if there will be really any difference in making it two separate chambers compaired to one chamber?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the box will be a little stronger..but you wont notice a difference in sound. it'll sound the same either way.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 20 2005, 12:28 PM~4243081
> *going to be working on my box for under my rear seats on my F150 this week and was wondering if there will be really any difference in making it two separate chambers compaired to one chamber?
> *


you'll loose that lil bit of airspace, from the thickness of the wood, but it would be easier to put 2 box's in there, rather than 1.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 20 2005, 05:25 PM~4243929
> *you'll loose that lil bit of airspace, from the thickness of the wood, but it would be easier to put 2 box's in there, rather than 1.
> *


unless he's got a box built already that he wants to partition, he's not gonna "LOSE" airspace.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2005, 04:26 PM~4243938
> *unless he's got a box built already that he wants to partition, he's not gonna "LOSE" airspace.
> *


yes he will, because if he's making a box that goes from one end to the other under the seats, he will loost 1.50" thick by however tall and however wide the box is.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 20 2005, 05:31 PM~4243953
> *yes he will, because if he's making a box that goes from one end to the other under the seats, he will loost 1.50" thick by however tall and however wide the box is.
> *


if he doesn't have a box yet..how does he lose anything? 

either he can make it #inches wide..or # and 3/4 inches wide.(width of the seperating piece)


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

single chamber dual woofer ported = good (as long as you take in account for both drivers TS params)

single chamber dual woofer sealed = teh suk


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 20 2005, 06:52 PM~4244077
> *single chamber dual woofer ported = good (as long as you take in account for both drivers TS params)
> 
> single chamber dual woofer sealed = teh suk
> *


i noticed that, i thought it was weird...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 20 2005, 05:52 PM~4244077
> *single chamber dual woofer ported = good (as long as you take in account for both drivers TS params)
> 
> single chamber dual woofer sealed = teh suk
> *


so i should port the box? 

with it being so small someone in this forum said to build a sealed box


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 20 2005, 11:47 PM~4245947
> *so i should port the box?
> 
> with it being so small someone in this forum said to build a sealed box
> *


I thought we had you fully converted to ported boxes after the sealed box bon fire, but I guess we still have more work to do on ya! :banghead:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

um what subs does he have?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

two cadence ultra drive 12s


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

when u guys build ya boxes do u alow for the speaker diplacement itself 
an he could thro some poly fill in 2


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 20 2005, 11:02 PM~4246024
> *I thought we had you fully converted to ported boxes after the sealed box bon fire, but I guess we still have more work to do on ya!  :banghead:
> *


im convinced, but i only have a small space to use so i dont think i got the room to use the specs on a ported box

this is the type of box we`ll be building


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 21 2005, 07:37 PM~4251110
> *when u guys build ya boxes do u alow for the speaker diplacement itself
> an he could thro some poly fill in 2
> *


yes we do

the box is going under my rear seat


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

idk bout that box design, i'm assuming thats downfiring? doesn't even look like theres enough room for the sub to flex, let alone enough acoustical room....


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 21 2005, 08:29 PM~4251435
> *idk bout that box design, i'm assuming thats downfiring? doesn't even look like theres enough room for the sub to flex, let alone enough acoustical room....
> *


about 1 1/2" for room to flex


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

This is a team mate of mine's truck, an F150 too... He's an AS1 so give him a break on his score. But at least note the weird effect he has with his setup when he competes (he has to open every door to be loud) as you can see in the video link below.


http://video.snoopdan.com/tony.avi

dont know if this will help, but its the only F150 ive seen in the lanes at MECA lately.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 21 2005, 11:16 PM~4253228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well then, i think i'm gonna have to start competing


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 22 2005, 12:16 AM~4253228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice truck

im not trying to compete, this is just my daily and the system is just for daily use, nothing major

and i cant loose the rear seat because i travel alot in this truck being people or luggage on the rear seat

we are about to start on the box tonight, we will see how it sounds in a couple days i guess


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

which would be louder....2 of my 12's ported, or 4 of my 12's sealed? to the mic anyhow?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

2


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 22 2005, 04:55 PM~4257689
> *2
> *


sweet, that saves me another 400 bux...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

box is done


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

shitty cell phone pics as usual


install and test on sunday


even routered all the edges for the hell of it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks good man!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 10:30 PM~4259516
> *looks good man!
> *


thanks  


i was thinking of what to cover it in

i dont want to spend much on it because u never know when i may want to change it, i thought about glassing it, but the time, money and paint, not really worth it for this box, i liked the bed liner idea but dont want to spend the money at a liner company, anyone ever try that roll on liner u can get at the parts store?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 22 2005, 10:33 PM~4259536
> *thanks
> i was thinking of what to cover it in
> 
> ...


go with vinyl, wrap it with the same stuff as the truck has in it


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I could have sold you that box for about $40


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Nov 22 2005, 10:37 PM~4259573
> *I could have sold you that box for about $40
> *


MDF was free, glue was free, screws were free, box was free


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

but time is not! It could have been spent on your lincoln


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Nov 22 2005, 10:45 PM~4259640
> *but time is not!  It could have been spent on your lincoln
> *


lincoln is basicly on hold until i get my new shop built, just doing body work and taking the vinyl top off over the winter


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

looks clean


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 22 2005, 11:29 PM~4259506
> *shitty cell phone pics as usual
> install and test on sunday
> even routered all the edges for the hell of it
> *


im loving the dewalt  

their drills are hot shit

(atleast i think thats a dewalt)

box looks really nice man, im likeing the rounded edge look...i rounded the port openings in the box i did now just to reduce turbulance (suggested by snoopdan), but i think im gonna run with your idea, it makes it looks cleaner IMO.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 22 2005, 09:33 PM~4259536
> *thanks
> i was thinking of what to cover it in
> 
> ...


i got some grey carpeting over here that looks like it might match that interior 

that is, if you wanna go for a carpeted look.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 23 2005, 10:02 AM~4261873
> *im loving the dewalt
> 
> their drills are hot shit
> ...


yeah, my homie has a ton of dewalt tools

we just got the idea from doing the port on the box for the MOJO 15s we did recently, i think it looks nice like that


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Shit looks good Paul. And since you built it, you know its done right. 

Never know what a $40 used box gets you from some other crackhead.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 23 2005, 06:43 PM~4265168
> *yeah, my homie has a ton of dewalt tools
> 
> *


i wish i did too, my supervisor has a good number of dewalt tools, but i use the tools at odd times, i never know when im gonna have a break to go to the garage and build so i never know when to ask to borrow them... he let me borrow is sauder gun and i never got a chance to use it, i gave it back to him after a while...

i would buy some dewalt products but i dont have that kind of money yet :biggrin: 

im working on it at the moment... (ONE MORE YEAR BABY and i get the B.A. Computer Science)


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

good lookn box. Looks like alot of thought went into it

ya know there are people that will tell you that subs will sag when mounting like that, and they're right - there is even a calculation you can do to figure out by how much percent...but who gives a shit, right? :biggrin: Im surprised someone hasnt said it yet to you.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 23 2005, 06:58 PM~4265752
> *good lookn box.  Looks like alot of thought went into it
> 
> ya know there are people that will tell you that subs will sag when mounting like that, and they're right - there is even a calculation you can do to figure out by how much percent...but who gives a shit, right?  :biggrin:    Im surprised someone hasnt said it yet to you.
> *


i did a hydraulic install on my homies truck, and u know homie hook up, i wasnt looking for no money so he sold me my subs, amp and a install kit all for $75, so if after a while the subs goto hell then im not loosing much


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 23 2005, 06:47 PM~4265663
> *Shit looks good Paul. And since you built it, you know its done right.
> 
> Never know what a $40 used box gets you from some other crackhead.
> *


thanks Joe  


we got 10 sheets of MDF, id be a fool to buy one and let this wood goto waste


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 23 2005, 06:38 PM~4266030
> *i did a hydraulic install on my homies truck, and u know homie hook up, i wasnt looking for no money so he sold me my subs, amp and a install kit all for $75, so if after a while the subs goto hell then im not loosing much
> *




:angry: damn I wish I knew some homies anywhere to hook me up .... Id be doing all sorts of shit for people for some garage time. 


I wouldnt worry about sag, that shit never happens....and if it did, you had shitty subs to begin with


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 23 2005, 06:40 PM~4266050
> *thanks Joe
> we got 10 sheets of MDF, id be a fool to buy one and let this wood goto waste
> *


wanna sell a sheet or 2?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 23 2005, 07:42 PM~4266062
> *:angry:  damn I wish I knew some homies anywhere to hook me up .... Id be doing all sorts of shit for people for some garage time.
> I wouldnt worry about sag, that shit never happens....and if it did, you had shitty subs to begin with
> *


too bad u dont live closer, we got a tight knit group of homies and we do anything for each other

and draarong2004, ill have to see what we have left, we got 3 more boxes to build


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

looks good family... and you are right we do have a tight nit family..... more than i can say for alot of people......


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Where in indiana are all of you? Im only 1/2 a mile from the indiana border here in Corydon, IN ... Theres no one in this area but 16 year old kids with audiobahns and ******** with big trucks :cheesy:

the sticks suck.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 23 2005, 08:36 PM~4266430
> *Where in indiana are all of you?  Im only 1/2 a mile from the indiana border here in Corydon, IN ...  Theres no one in this area but 16 year old kids with audiobahns and ******** with big trucks :cheesy:
> 
> the sticks suck.
> *


I'm in Lafayette, about 1hr north of Indy. The other guys are in Michigan City, South Bend and Warsaw.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 23 2005, 08:36 PM~4266430
> *Where in indiana are all of you?  Im only 1/2 a mile from the indiana border here in Corydon, IN ...  Theres no one in this area but 16 year old kids with audiobahns and ******** with big trucks :cheesy:
> 
> the sticks suck.
> *


yeah, about 5-6 hrs from u

im basicly in the sticks too, small town of about 30-35000


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 23 2005, 07:36 PM~4266430
> *Where in indiana are all of you?  Im only 1/2 a mile from the indiana border here in Corydon, IN ...  Theres no one in this area but 16 year old kids with audiobahns and ******** with big trucks :cheesy:
> 
> the sticks suck.
> *


f'n a right your in the sticks, indianapolis is little less than the half way point......somewhere between bloomington and indianapolis is the halfway point, wtf are you doing all the way down there?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 24 2005, 12:29 AM~4268260
> * wtf are you doing all the way down there?
> *



fuck i dunno. :dunno: all I know is that there be some ugly hoe's up in this state. I wanna go back to Texas  I miss sorority chciks.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 24 2005, 05:31 PM~4271215
> *fuck i dunno. :dunno:  all I know is that there be some ugly hoe's up in this state.  I wanna go back to Texas    I miss sorority chciks.
> *


ish, if you have myspace.com, look up chicks in either the 46373 area code, or the 46321. fine azz women up in northern indiana.


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin: 
the end result


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

we will hook it up tomorrow for a test run :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ive never been brave enough to try that bedliner in a can stuff, but it looks like there are some uneven patterens when you sprayed it, at least by looking at the pics. That stuff and the actual bedliner truck shop stuff are two completely different things.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 24 2005, 10:25 PM~4271998
> *ive never been brave enough to try that bedliner in a can stuff, but it looks like there are some uneven patterens when you sprayed it, at least by looking at the pics.  That stuff and the actual bedliner truck shop stuff are two completely different things.
> *


the pics were taken seconds after i put on the last coat so u could still see the spray pattern, after it dried u couldnt see them anymore and it goes on fairly thick, maybe .040" - .045" that was after 3 coats

but for the money i think it turned out damn nice, 3 cans at $7.50 a can


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 24 2005, 09:48 PM~4272112
> *the pics were taken seconds after i put on the last coat so u could still see the spray pattern, after it dried u couldnt see them anymore and it goes on fairly thick, maybe .040" - .045" that was after 3 coats
> 
> but for the money i think it turned out damn nice, 3 cans at $7.50 a can
> *


damn that actually looks pretty nice, i'ma have to try that, since the texture looks like it matches the interior of my truck, does it come in colors other than black?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 24 2005, 11:11 PM~4272175
> *damn that actually looks pretty nice, i'ma have to try that, since the texture looks like it matches the interior of my truck, does it come in colors other than black?
> *


i havnet seen it in anything but black but it is paintable


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 24 2005, 10:13 PM~4272184
> *i havnet seen it in anything but black but it is paintable
> *


shweet, then all i gotta do is find a paint that'll match the panels on my truck, so the box's won't stick out as much....


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

everything installed, didnt take pics though

sounds great


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 26 2005, 12:56 AM~4277206
> *everything installed, didnt take pics though
> 
> sounds great
> *


can you smell the bedliner that you sprayed on??

or did you paint over it?

-qs


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 26 2005, 01:34 PM~4278902
> *can you smell the bedliner that you sprayed on??
> 
> or did you paint over it?
> ...


yesterday right after we installed it i parked it and went and took care of some shit with my homie and came back and u could smell it but this morning i could hardly smell it so its fading away, should be fine, ill let u know how it goes though


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 26 2005, 02:45 PM~4278938
> *yesterday right after we installed it i parked it and went and took care of some shit with my homie and came back and u could smell it but this morning i could hardly smell it so its fading away, should be fine, ill let u know how it goes though
> *


true

i might not carpet my box if you cant smell it... i smelt the hell out of the stuff i used on another box for my friend's box caprice.... for about 2 days, i would sit it out side when i was home, and back in the garage... it still smelled, thats when i put it in the bed of the truck for a couple of days to air that bitch out (i drive about 30 miles a day on the highway M-F)... it killed the smell, but not enough to have in the cabin IMO...

LMK about that though, i just need to cut the speaker hole and terminal cup hole out b4 i carpet or spray it...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 26 2005, 03:22 PM~4279548
> *true
> 
> i might not carpet my box if you cant smell it... i smelt the hell out of the stuff i used on another box for my friend's box caprice.... for about 2 days, i would sit it out side when i was home, and back in the garage... it still smelled, thats when i put it in the bed of the truck for a couple of days to air that bitch out (i drive about 30 miles a day on the highway M-F)... it killed the smell, but not enough to have in the cabin IMO...
> ...


wtf? wtf do you need a terminal cup for? why make a 3" round hole, when all you need is a 1/2" round hole, if that....


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

:thumbsup: 
looks good bro...yall did a great job on it...cant wait to hear what it sound like in the truck...i know when i had em wired up."dont remember in what"...they sounded great


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Nov 25 2005, 02:11 AM~4271695
> *we will hook it up tomorrow for a test run :cheesy:
> *


bout time u get on here fool :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah yeah we wanna see pics :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 26 2005, 06:50 PM~4279897
> *wtf? wtf do you need a terminal cup for?  why make a 3" round hole, when all you need is a 1/2" round hole, if that....
> *


i like the full package...

blus i dont have to get too fancy on the terminal cup hole, the terminal cup has screw holes so i dont have to pay attention on making it perfect, just making it fit without making the hole too big 

i think imma carpet this box tho, i just think its a lil sexy-er with the terminal cup...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 26 2005, 07:27 PM~4280412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill get some in the morning


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

heres the box installed


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

wire loom on the power wire looks pretty good, makes it look factory, but the box looks a lil too big for under the seats, no room for peoples feet....otherwise, good install man :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 28 2005, 07:02 PM~4292985
> *wire loom on the power wire looks pretty good, makes it look factory, but the box looks a lil too big for under the seats, no room for peoples feet....otherwise, good install man :thumbsup:
> *


lol, fuck their feet..

yeh i wire loomed everything just like that, i'm loving the stock look...

thats why i hid everything in my truck instead of some that have shit all flashy and everywhere (im not knocking 'em though)... i just think its cool to keep the mystiq of the vehicle...

ppl just be like, "damn its so loud but where does it all go?"

one time i was bangin at the OX (athletic center at FAU) and parked in the rotunda (sp)...i cam back out and saw some guy tring to look in the bed of my truck, i woulda had a lil 9-1-1 moment but it was one of my cousin's teamates/friends so, water under the bridge...

BTW we have been getting our ass handed to us (FAU football team)... 

hopefully next year wil be better


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 28 2005, 06:02 PM~4292985
> *wire loom on the power wire looks pretty good, makes it look factory, but the box looks a lil too big for under the seats, no room for peoples feet....otherwise, good install man :thumbsup:
> *


had to for the right cubes, but thats with the seats all the way back, i can put the seats forward quite a bit and still have plenty of room, we did a test fit and my homie sat back there fine and trust me he isnt small


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 28 2005, 06:22 PM~4293188
> *lol, fuck their feet..
> 
> yeh i wire loomed everything just like that, i'm loving the stock look...
> ...


thanks, we started running wire and i was suprised about that bracket having so much room behind it so we ran it up behind there and it worked out perfect


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 28 2005, 09:56 PM~4295053
> *had to for the right cubes, but thats with the seats all the way back, i can put the seats forward quite a bit and still have plenty of room, we did a test fit and my homie sat back there fine and trust me he isnt small
> *


thats cool, least it still has functionality.


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

Looks good Paul...now you just need to fill that back seat up with some hoes and get some new pics of that shit hitt'n :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

yup...looks good bro...good job on the install


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Nov 29 2005, 07:09 PM~4300709
> *yup...looks good bro...good job on the install
> *



times two


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

thanks guys


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

now you just need to hide that speaker wire, so no one can kick it accidently while leaving the vehicle......


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 10:03 PM~4302516
> *now you just need to hide that speaker wire, so no one can kick it accidently while leaving the vehicle......
> *


yeah, it will be, noone ever rides back there but my buddies son in his car seat so im not really worried about it right now, there are a few detail things that im going to finish up just havent got around to it yet


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

sounds good too...... i can vouch for that at 1 am with the windows down and the roof open......


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 29 2005, 09:21 PM~4302696
> *yeah, it will be, noone ever rides back there but my buddies son in his car seat so im not really worried about it right now, there are a few detail things that im going to finish up just havent got around to it yet
> *


wonder who's louder, you or me?....lol j/p


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I just realized I fucked up the link to my Team Mates' F150 video

its http://video.snoopdan.com/tony.wmv

sorry


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

hey snoop, your budd's truck is probably suffering from backwave cancellation. i had a real problem with a friend of mines civic i made a 3-12" crossfire db box for. (i know 3 damn subs- sux) when his trunk was closed they didn't sound like anything, but as soon as he popped the trunk open is was ungodly how much different the bass was. at first we thought it was something to do with the airspace available and tried several things to remedy the problem. 
what i ended up realizing is that it was the distance and angle of the surrounding sheet metal on the trunk lid that caused the cancellation. ( subs were facing forward into the cabin) we tacked up a piece of sheet metal for testing and cured the problem. of course 2 weeks later his entire system got stolen downtown. 
anyways, your friend may want to try angling his subs up a little, turning the box so the subs face the back seat, or make a box with a slight wedge to it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

yea, thats very weird, i'm assuming all the new f150's are like that, because when i open up all the doors on my truck, and put down my front windows, you can hear 4-5 blocks away, with all the doors closed, and the windows down, 2-3 blocks away, and with the windows up, barely a block, unless your in another vehicle, and then you feel it shaking 2-3 carlengths ahead of me....and all i'm runnin are cvr's....imagine if those were idmax's :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

We're about to rip all of my team mates shit out too. He saw a wall I designed for a fellow member and got big stars in his eyes and ideas for what he wants in his truck....so i fear a wall of 6 12" alpine Rs are in my future


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 30 2005, 01:02 AM~4304535
> *We're about to rip all of my team mates shit out too.  He saw a wall I designed for a fellow member and got big stars in his eyes and ideas for what he wants in his truck....so i fear a wall of 6 12" alpine Rs are in my future
> *


ish, when this trucks paid off, i've been thinking about putting 4 12" subs in the back wall of my truck, aiming the subs and ports directly into the cab, and putting the batts and amps all in the bed of course......idk yet though.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 30 2005, 03:02 AM~4304535
> *so i fear a wall of 6 12" alpine Rs are in my future
> *


'thats goings to be loud...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 30 2005, 02:02 AM~4304535
> *so i fear a wall of 6 12" alpine Rs are in my future
> *


fideens bish!!!


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=260-018

anyone ever worked with this vinyl? i saw the install guide, seemed really really simple...

im gonna use it for my box and my girl's enclosure/amp rack


edit:

she wanted black carpet so im going wit hthat too so i can just buy in bulk
-qs


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 11:16 PM~4303287
> *wonder who's louder, you or me?....lol j/p
> *


i wouldnt want to hurt your feelings


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 30 2005, 10:00 PM~4309864
> *i wouldnt want to hurt your feelings
> *


i would love to see a video of you two meeting up and squaring off... no termlab, none of that hi-tech shit, just flat out supermarket parking-lot bass-off 

lol


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 30 2005, 10:22 PM~4310435
> *i would love to see a video of you two meeting up and squaring off... no termlab, none of that hi-tech shit, just flat out supermarket parking-lot bass-off
> 
> lol
> *


he only lives about 30 min from so u never know, but just incase ill have my homie bring his envoy for back up :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 30 2005, 10:22 PM~4310435
> *i would love to see a video of you two meeting up and squaring off... no termlab, none of that hi-tech shit, just flat out supermarket parking-lot bass-off
> 
> lol
> *


um then its not accurate... whats loud to you by ear probably wouldnt even make me raise an eyebrow.... What sounds louder to the ear may not actually be louder Mics dont lie


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Dont buy that vinyl! :twak: Go to your local hancock fabrics and look at what they have. Dont ever buy fabrics online unless you know EXACTLY what your getting and how the fabric flows over edges/wood joints, etc. 

There is even some stretchable moldable vinyl that is EXCELLENT for doing stuff like this box, you couldnt do this with regular vinyl!










I'll try to find out who makes this if your really interested.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 1 2005, 01:01 AM~4311707
> *Dont buy that vinyl!  :twak:  Go to your local hancock fabrics and look at what they have.  Dont ever buy fabrics online unless you know EXACTLY what your getting and how the fabric flows over edges/wood joints, etc.
> 
> There is even some stretchable moldable vinyl that is EXCELLENT for doing stuff like this box, you couldnt do this with regular vinyl!
> ...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 30 2005, 09:29 PM~4310499
> *he only lives about 30 min from so u never know, but just incase ill have my homie bring his envoy for back up  :0
> *


if thats the case, i'll have my homie with the mtx setup in his blazer show up, not saying mtx is no comp winner, but it'll get the job done


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

btw, your comparing your 10"(or are they 12") comps, verse my kicker comp VR's.......


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 1 2005, 03:19 AM~4312153
> *if thats the case, i'll have my homie with the mtx setup in his blazer show up, not saying mtx is no comp winner, but it'll get the job done
> *


can I participate too???


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 1 2005, 02:48 AM~4312232
> *can I participate too???
> *


idk, if you live in the south chicagoland area, or within an hour of area code 46321, sure?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 1 2005, 02:01 AM~4311707
> *Dont buy that vinyl!  :twak:  Go to your local hancock fabrics and look at what they have.  Dont ever buy fabrics online unless you know EXACTLY what your getting and how the fabric flows over edges/wood joints, etc.
> 
> There is even some stretchable moldable vinyl that is EXCELLENT for doing stuff like this box, you couldnt do this with regular vinyl!
> ...



yeh, i spoke to 1ofaknd and he told me that vinyl is bullshit... while looking for the "real shit" my girl said she didnt want it, she just wanted black carpet, i think the carpet would go better with it anyways being that the area where all this is going is covered with black carpet, it'll have that "ground flows into system" effect

good looking out though


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 1 2005, 12:50 PM~4313563
> *yeh, i spoke to 1ofaknd and he told me that vinyl is bullshit...*


and his reasoning for saying that is?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

personally, i think vynil looks ugly on box's, its something that should stick to truck floors, not something you spent alot of time on...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 1 2005, 04:47 PM~4314879
> *and his reasoning for saying that is?
> *


same reason snoopdan said it was bullshit...

lol, alright i understand where your comming from, im not talking about the one that snoopdan showed, im talking about the one i asked about with the link...

he led me on to some vinyl $12.50 a yard...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 1 2005, 05:21 PM~4315139
> *personally, i think vynil looks ugly on box's, its something that should stick to truck floors, not something you spent alot of time on...
> *


maybe we're not looking at the same box on this page...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 1 2005, 04:21 PM~4315139
> *personally, i think vynil looks ugly on box's, its something that should stick to truck floors, not something you spent alot of time on...
> *


but fuzzy ass carpet looks good :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 1 2005, 03:37 PM~4315268
> *but fuzzy ass carpet looks good  :uh:
> *


idk bout fuzzy carpet, it all depends on the application, i prefer the spray on bedliner look though


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 1 2005, 04:44 PM~4315322
> *idk bout fuzzy carpet, it all depends on the application, i prefer the spray on bedliner look though
> *


spray on liner is cool n all but it doesnt compare.....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ok everyone break out the fleckstone


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i would use vinyl if there waws something leathery or vinyly around the enclosure...


for example, with the pic snoop showed, i think that clashes, i woulda tried to find the same color carpet as the interior of the car...

as far as the other car pit posted, i think vnyl was perfect for it, because it all flows...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 1 2005, 04:56 PM~4315884
> *i would use vinyl if there waws something leathery or vinyly around the enclosure...
> for example, with the pic snoop showed, i think that clashes, i woulda tried to find the same color carpet as the interior of the car...
> 
> ...


this is what i really ment, but i still don't like vynil as much as carpeting, leather, or spray on bedliner


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

for the record the smell of the bedliner went away a few days ago


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Dec 1 2005, 06:02 PM~4316624
> *for the record the smell of the bedliner went away a few days ago
> *


sure you didn't just get "used" to it?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 1 2005, 07:31 PM~4316775
> *sure you didn't just get "used" to it?
> *



after being away from it for 10hrs at work i think id notice it


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Dec 1 2005, 06:35 PM~4316804
> *after being away from it for 10hrs at work i think id notice it
> *


true


----------

